# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Sony PS3] Play station 3 CECH-2004B.Επισκευη τροφοδοτικου

## materatsi

Γνωριζει καποιος,πιθανον βλαβη σε αυτο το τροφοδοτικο ;Υπαρχουν 300v στο πρωτευον ομως δεν γινεται διελευση των χαμηλων τασεων εξοδου.Πιστευω πως δεν δινει παλμο το ic - CXA3790M.

----------


## cards44

καλησπέρα ,
λένε για το slim ;οτι αυξάνουν λίγο τις τάσεις άν σου κλείνει μετά απο 15 λεπτά λειτουργίας (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GapgM...feature=relmfu) 
δεν έχεις εγγύηση ;
στα 80 gb προτείνουν 
1) Αλλαγή πάστας ΟΣΟ πιο νωρίς γίνεται και να δώσει extra πίεση στα clamps

2) Αλλαγή του ενεργοβόρου τροφοδοτικού με το APS-231 power supply που  βρίσκεται συγκεκριμένα στο CECHG. Συμβατά μοντέλα είναι τα CECHA μέχρι  τα CECHE. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ένα πιο δροσερό PlayStation 3 (εδώ  βλέπουμε την μεγαλύτερη διαφορά)

3) Βάλτε 19 blade ανεμιστήρα αντί για 15 που έχουνε πολλά fat μοντέλα

4) Βάλτε το PlayStation 3 κάπου δροσερά και με αρκετό "αερα" γύρω του

http://www.llamma.com/PS3/repair/PS3...y_tutorial.htm

----------


## cards44

SECRETS MENU
With the PS3 power switch in the off position, turn power switch back on  while holding down Eject button. This "fan test" mode allows you to  clean out the dust inside the PS3. It works for Models CECHG and higher.  (Note that a plugged in PS3 Slim does not have a power switch at all  and is always in standby). 

The following requires the power switch in the back to be on...

Hold Power button down for 6 seconds (while PS3 is on): turns off PS3. 

Hold Eject button down for 6 seconds (while PS3 is on): force disc to eject. 

Hold Eject button down for 12 seconds (while PS3 is on): reset Blu-ray. 

Hold Power button down for two beeps (while PS3 is off): Reset video to lowest settings. 

Hold Power button down for three beeps (while PS3 is off): Enter PS3 diagnostic mode (repeat procedure twice) 

Hold PS button down on controller for 10 seconds: Turns off Sixaxis or Dualshock 3. 

The PS3 can enter a special "Service Mode". When it does the bottom  right hand corner of the screen has a red translucent rectangle with the  words "Playstation 3. Factory/Service Mode" inside of the rectangle. It  is rumored that by plugging a special JIG in the USB port (and then  pressing both Eject and Power button at the same time), the PS3 shuts  down and is triggered into Service Mode the next time it boots up. This  special mode then accepts firmware code loaded in from the USB port, and  allows reflashing the firmware chip.

Ρώτησε στην sony με 140 ευρω μήπως σου δινει ενα ανακατασκευασμενο (ιδιο με το παλιο σου) με εγγυηση 1 χρονου.

----------


## takisegio

κοιτα εδω http://www.easytechnology.gr/index.p...a0huqqqem6jhq2

----------


## freecom

αν χρειαστεις τροφοδοτικο εχω....2 κομματια....ενα απο CECHG ....και ενα απο CECHC

----------

